# Intro Philosophy



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 21, 2009)

So i am taking a Philosophy class at a "secular" college (Antelope valley college) and we are going to go over "should doctors ever kill anyone" and i know that no evolutionist atheist is going to take the radical position that they should taking their philosophy to their logical conclusion.

should i (would it be wise) during that class period play the "devil's advocate" to show the inconsistencies of their position?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 21, 2009)

i would say, yes. Teachers I have had allowed disscussion. Be ready. Some arguments make sense in your head, but when you begin to state your point, you realize ideas you haven't considered. I recomend that you listen to Dr. Nash's lectures on whatever topics you will discuss.

Biblical Training


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 21, 2009)

*Devil's Advocate*

It is wise to choose your battles. It is one thing to participate in a class lecture and state your thoughts about a subject, but another to pick a fight. I am in classes everyday where I want to flex some intellectual muscle, but I find that as I have taken to heart the words of 1 Peter 3.15:

"in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect..." 

(especially the gentleness and respect portion) that those times where I do make my case known I am not seen as the "Christian-guy-who-thinks-he-knows-it-all." As a bonus I have had some amazing conversations with professors that I don't believe would have happened had I been "that guy".


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 21, 2009)

ooguyx said:


> It is wise to choose your battles. It is one thing to participate in a class lecture and state your thoughts about a subject, but another to pick a fight. I am in classes everyday where I want to flex some intellectual muscle, but I find that as I have taken to heart the words of .15:
> 
> "in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect..."
> 
> (especially the gentleness and respect portion) that those times where I do make my case known I am not seen as the "Christian-guy-who-thinks-he-knows-it-all." As a bonus I have had some amazing conversations with professors that I don't believe would have happened had I been "that guy".



how far should we take this gentleness and respect? i mean i'm not going to say that they are stupid for believing in this theory, but would there be a way in your opinion to do this but still with gentleness and respect?


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 21, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> how far should we take this gentleness and respect? i mean i'm not going to say that they are stupid for believing in this theory, but would there be a way in your opinion to do this but still with gentleness and respect?



I think that there really isn't in a classroom setting. You are in the position of student and should be mindful of that. In a setting like that, perhaps it is better err on the side of caution. In doing so I think that you will garner a larger audience and also others will be willing to talk to you about such matters outside of the classroom. 

I will be praying for wisdom for you in these matters brother.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 22, 2009)

maybe context might do better for understanding what im dealing with... 

the class is three hours long the prof. goes through the subject for the week and explains the two (or more) sides of the argument and asks what we think and then the class goes on presenting the weakness strengths and further debate on the subject for the rest of the class time.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I am not at all against you asking questions or presenting your positions in class. My point is to make sure that when you do, you do it with gentleness and Christian Love, rather than the lion-fierce debate mode that I know we (especially me) can sometimes be. 

So, please, present the logical, God glorifying position and truth; and do so with "gentleness and respect."


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 22, 2009)

Absolutely! I always did! We had great discussions. You might be surprised to find that you are not the only one with your views. I had people come along side of me!!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks you guys


----------

